# Censorship is OVER!



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Assuming this is true, we are back into the clear. I can't tell you how happy I am, I'm going to go for a run in this cold weather just so I have a reason to listen to sirius again.

They are also offering Sirius customers who already have a life time membership, to get the best of xm on the life time for 100 dollars.

If this works out I'm on board. Man it feels so good that they are listening to there customers!



> Hi Michael,
> 
> We're still settling in after the channel rearrangements and i'm taking into account what all our customers are saying. Happy to give you some new info.
> 
> ...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you. I hope this is accurate.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Very cool, hopefully this is correct.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

I was all excited after reading the OP, but when I was listening today. I still heard censored songs, a few more uncensored but songs that were uncensored before the merger that are censored now.

-LC


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

theninny said:


> I was all excited after reading the OP, but when I was listening today. I still heard censored songs, a few more uncensored but songs that were uncensored before the merger that are censored now.
> 
> -LC


Same here.

Octane last night, Kid Rock song was uncensored. Not a fan of hip hop, but turned it on today and it was uncensored.

Listened to Lithium this afternoon and Radiohead's "Creep" was the censored radio edit version.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

My understanding is that it's going to take some time for the DJ's to weed out the censored songs and get them replaced with the uncensored version.

My theory is that if Sirius had the song that wasn't censored then they should be playing those. However if the stations got deeper cuts from the XM side that where censored, it might be awhile before those are updated.

Hopefully they get this worked out ASAP.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I believe it even says on D*'s channel line up that hip hop is uncut, but then sometimes D* doesn't always have the correct information up


----------

